# Overheating problems with oppo BDP83



## akeoo7 (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi
I've had my oppo bdp83 for almost 4 months now, it is connected through HDMI to a denon avr2310 in a 5.1setup. Besides I have a PS3, a WD HDTV, Dreambox 800HD sat receiver and a philips DVD and sacd player. 3davis speakers in front and an altec sub.

 
and 2 old kenwoods in the back 
 
As you can notice my oppo is not in the cabinet, if I want to listen to HIRES audio for more then a few minutes this is what I do:
 
with the fan on and sucking air off the oppo it works alright.
Without the fan after 5 to 10 minutes I begin having dropouts for a couple of minutes then no audio at all even though the blue kight is still shining on my receiver. Althogh I'm Ok with stereo, DD, and DTS.
Of course I contacted oppo and up to their reputation, they were great, responsive and helpful.
The thing is I live in Lebanon thousands of miles away from the US. So sending the player back is not really an option I can contemplate at the moment.
I tried the following, some are oppo's suggestions:
I exchanged the HDMI cable between PS3 and oppo
I took out all the HDMI cables off the receiver and left only oppo's cable
I put the oppo outside its cabinet on a table and used a different power and HDMI cable
Let me Quote OPPO here:
"What is likely happening is that your power board is becoming overheated. We have received reports, all from Denon users, where excessive heat applied to the power board causes audio dropouts. Are you going direct to your walled power outlet or are going through a power switch, conditioner, or a transformer? Please try using the player directly connected to your walled power outlet and see if the same errors occur."
"What we are saying is that we have had several customers report that they have had issues related to HDMI audio dropouts associated to the power board overheating. In all of these cases the customers have also used Denon receivers. In these instances if the customer moved the player away from their other equipment, such as putting it on its own shelf or out of cabinet, resolves these dropouts."
"In our repair history more than 90 percent of all players which have been sent back to us for dropout related errors were never defective. We isolated the errors to the HDMI cables, the firmware on the player, or the firmware on the receiver needing to be upgraded. Only a very small percentage of units have returned defective."
I Bought a new more expensive HDMI cable Auvio brand. I think it gave me more sharpness and depth to my picture, but did not solve my problem.
I didn't change the HDMI between TV and Receiver because it is hard to reach
Didn't update the receiver firmware, can't find it!!
Well OPPO ended up sending me a new power board, I replaced it and it didn't help.
Only the fan seems to be helping.
ANY Thoughts please


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I have never heard of this problem and I have my BDP83 sitting on top of my power amp with no problems of over heating, the solution that you are applying is not really acceptable, have you thought of asking them to send you the uprated power supply that comes with the SE upgrade kit, maybe that will help?

BTW - I have the upgraded PSU fitted in my Oppo.


----------



## akeoo7 (Feb 11, 2010)

recruit said:


> I have never heard of this problem and I have my BDP83 sitting on top of my power amp with no problems of over heating, the solution that you are applying is not really acceptable, have you thought of asking them to send you the uprated power supply that comes with the SE upgrade kit, maybe that will help?
> 
> BTW - I have the upgraded PSU fitted in my Oppo.


Unacceptable, certainly, but trying to isolate the problem, it's the only thing that helped so far.
About the SE upgrade I asked about it and I was surprised to get this answer.
"All BDP-83 players use the BDP-83SE powerboard. There is no longer a differentiation in the design of the powerboard in these players."
I'm not even sure if it's really true. But that's what they wrote.
Has anybody been able to download firmware update from denon europe for avr 2310, I need your help.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I presume from that comment that all BDP83's come with the SE PSU then from now on, with ref to firmware for your Denon you can either contact them direct or get your dealership to help you out?


----------



## akeoo7 (Feb 11, 2010)

recruit said:


> I presume from that comment that all BDP83's come with the SE PSU then from now on, with ref to firmware for your Denon you can either contact them direct or get your dealership to help you out?


Unfortunately I tried several times and that's what I get on the denon site:
"Unfortunatelly we could not identify your product
Please re-check type of model, colour and serial number!
If you have filled in all data correctly, please contact your retailer who has sold you the DENON product, in order to update the software. 
The DVD players serial number could not be verified"
I tried denon representatives in Lebanon, they couldn't beleive that those things can have firmware updates, they haven't heard of it.
My luck.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am truly sorry to read of your problems with your BDP-83. I too own one of them. I truth, I have not fired it up in several Months. I genuinely prefer my Pioneer BDP's even though they load much more slowly and do not offer BD Live. Then again, I have zero interest in BD Live aside for Neil Young's Archive Box Set which is the first BD Live Application that actually made it important to have it in that additional Material has been added and will be added to the Collection.

I could tell you that the overwhelming number of OPPO's have proven rock solid, but it means nothing when yours does not work as it should. Regardless of Model, every once in a while there are simply, for lack of a better term, Lemons. I am afraid you might have one. Hopefully, they will allow you to swap yours out.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

akeoo7 said:


> Unfortunately I tried several times and that's what I get on the denon site:
> "Unfortunatelly we could not identify your product
> Please re-check type of model, colour and serial number!
> If you have filled in all data correctly, please contact your retailer who has sold you the DENON product, in order to update the software.
> ...


If the Denon website does not recognise your serial number and your dealer seems pretty clueless then I do think you are out of luck my friend with updating the Denon, I agree with Jack though and a replacement unit for the Oppo should be given to you to try?


----------



## akeoo7 (Feb 11, 2010)

Well Now Oppo is offering me a replacement of my BDP83 mainboard.
Hopefully this will cure the problem.
I'd give those guys 2 thumbs up every day. I didn't ask for a swap though, because I live in Lebanon, so far away from the US.
Anyway the player has 3 boards, the 1st is the powerboard which was ruled out, changed it and the problem persisted.
The second one is the main board and the third one is the analog audio board which I haven't made any use of it yet.
So hopefully the problem has to be somewhere in the mainboard.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Lets hope by changing the main board out this cures the problem, are you going to change the board out yourself or is someone else going to do it for you?


----------



## akeoo7 (Feb 11, 2010)

recruit said:


> Lets hope by changing the main board out this cures the problem, are you going to change the board out yourself or is someone else going to do it for you?


I think that changing the mainboard, is like changing to a new player, because, besides thid board, there is one for power, and another for analog audio, which by the way I haven't even tried yet.
So the main board is may be 90% of the player. I think (hope) this will work.
I will be changing it myself, as a matter of fact when they offered to exchange it, I took mine out and put it back. No problem it was fool proof. You only need a philips screw driver, both hands and good eyesight, with my glasses I am OK.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Keep us updated and hopefully it is that.


----------



## akeoo7 (Feb 11, 2010)

recruit said:


> Keep us updated and hopefully it is that.


I just got email from oppo the decoder board is on its way to Texas, from where it will then be sent to me.
It's gonna be about ten days now til I get it.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

akeoo7 said:


> I just got email from oppo the decoder board is on its way to Texas, from where it will then be sent to me.
> It's gonna be about ten days now til I get it.


Well I have been waiting for my new sub for about 3-4 weeks now so 10 days should fly by


----------



## akeoo7 (Feb 11, 2010)

recruit said:


> Well I have been waiting for my new sub for about 3-4 weeks now so 10 days should fly by


Which sub are you getting?
Hope you have good fun with it.
But why such a long wait.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

akeoo7 said:


> Which sub are you getting?
> Hope you have good fun with it.
> But why such a long wait.


I'm get a Martin Logan Depth i and am really looking forward to getting it but there has been a hold up, and I spoke to the dealer yesterday and told them I'm not too happy as it has been 4 weeks and gave him a bit of an ear bashing, so this week they are going to lend me there demo Descent i to use until mine arrives, I think the distributor in the UK was waiting to place a bigger shipment (that's the truth of it) so held on which is out of order addle:


----------



## akeoo7 (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi John
I googled the sub, and that's a serious piece of kit you're getting.
It's a Martin Logan, so it must be great sounding. And oh! it's quite a looker.
Congratulations on your purchase, and I hope it will meet and exceed your expectations. Keep us posted.
It's aserious set of gear you got.
Enjoy and have fun


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

akeoo7 said:


> Hi John
> I googled the sub, and that's a serious piece of kit you're getting.
> It's a Martin Logan, so it must be great sounding. And oh! it's quite a looker.
> Congratulations on your purchase, and I hope it will meet and exceed your expectations. Keep us posted.
> ...


Thanks AKE


----------



## akeoo7 (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi there.
I just got the replacement board.
Didn't replace it yet.
I'll keep you posted.


----------



## akeoo7 (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi I got the replacement OPPO BDP83 Mainboard.
It came with a 3 page instruction manual, with photos.
Installation was straightforward, not difficult at all.
Here It is inside the player before reattaching the audio board, which had to be removed before installing the mainboard.
Here's a pic
 
After I finished and closed up the OPPO I watched a movie with TrueHD
It went smooth
Hopefully the end of my gripes with it


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Excellent AKE :T I do hope this has cured your problems, so just enjoy it now!


----------



## akeoo7 (Feb 11, 2010)

Thank you John


----------



## gsmollin (Apr 25, 2006)

What is the mains power voltage and frequency there?


----------



## akeoo7 (Feb 11, 2010)

gsmollin said:


> What is the mains power voltage and frequency there?


The mains power is 220V 50Hz, but the oppo has a universal power supply, so it can cope, no problem.


----------



## gsmollin (Apr 25, 2006)

OK, what is the power quality there? The reason I ask this is that you have tried 2 power boards, and according to oppo they are both overheating. I don't know what your powerline might be doing to the oppo's power supply to make it overheat, but there is an apparent problem. I'm going to guess that you can't answer this question, so I'm going to suggest you try a good powerline conditioner and see if it helps.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

gsmollin said:


> OK, what is the power quality there? The reason I ask this is that you have tried 2 power boards, and according to oppo they are both overheating. I don't know what your powerline might be doing to the oppo's power supply to make it overheat, but there is an apparent problem. I'm going to guess that you can't answer this question, so I'm going to suggest you try a good powerline conditioner and see if it helps.


Maybe even try just a surge protection mains board, it does not have to cost the earth but as above worth a try just in case


----------



## akeoo7 (Feb 11, 2010)

gsmollin said:


> OK, what is the power quality there? The reason I ask this is that you have tried 2 power boards, and according to oppo they are both overheating. I don't know what your powerline might be doing to the oppo's power supply to make it overheat, but there is an apparent problem. I'm going to guess that you can't answer this question, so I'm going to suggest you try a good powerline conditioner and see if it helps.


Hi
Sorry I didn't notice your reply sooner.
As it turns out it wasn't the power board that was overheating, that's what oppo originally suspected.
The Main board was the faulty one, a replacement board was sent to me by oppo, and it is now working like a charm.
I have sent the defective board back to oppo, and asked them to tell what was wrong with it. It is still in diagnostics, and they said they would tell me when they figure it out.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Glad it is all sorted AKE :T


----------

